# Manual Handling Instructor



## Jay1981 (26 Feb 2009)

My brother has just been made redundant from his job and wants to get into being a manual handling instructor.  He has been a trainer for 5 years. Do companies still conduct manual handling? Is it a worthwhile job to get into? Would an employer hire you for having it done?


----------



## Jay1981 (26 Feb 2009)

Any one any Info???


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Feb 2009)

HSE and childcare agencies still require manual handling courses for their staff and clients.


----------



## theengineer (26 Feb 2009)

manual handling training is suppose to be given to most employees, however it is not given. Some companies get some of their employees trained to become manual handling instructors, they can then train their own staff.

What training did your brother do before becoming redundant?

Some instructors courses are sometimes part funded by fas. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Marianne S (26 Feb 2009)

I have worked in a few hospitals and I had to do manual handling courses. They are usually conducted by a member of staff in the hospital. The HSE recruitment website, and the health and safety authority might be places to start.


----------



## Complainer (26 Feb 2009)

It would be difficult to make a living out of manual handling training on its own, and I doubt if anyone would be employing him on this basis alone. Most health & safety trainers will do manual handling along with a suite of other courses too. You might pick up some contract work, particularly from local authorities. Many of these have had to cut their own H&S people as many of these weren't on permanent contracts, so they will now have to go out to the market to get MH training and ergonomic assessments at three times the cost.


----------



## Kerak (27 Feb 2009)

MH is broadly broken in to Patient movements ( hospitals, nursing homes) and industrial( inanimate objects)

Would be very hard to do both as a generic MH instuctor.

As Complainer says, most H&S trainers would offer MH as part of a suite of training packages.

The big training providers often offer contract work, however its rarely risk based and they just offer MH generic course , rather then the bespoke course that addresses the actual MH issues with in a workplace.

MH training is currently been reviewed by H.S.A and likely to follow the OFA route and become more closely regulated.

I doubt one could make a living just from MH training.


----------



## FutureProof (2 Mar 2009)

Venue staff must take them too, I have done a few courses, although personally i think an hour on how to lift a box is a joke


----------



## skelleher (13 Jan 2010)

A Patient Handling Course takes a full day a regular manual handling course takes 3 hours. It should involve showing people how to lift loads that they would regularily have to lift. Currently FAS grant aid is limited to those that are unemployed for 6 months or more.


Sean Kelleher
www.qualtec.ie


----------

